# Be active



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Time to pony up and be active. Open those wallets and donate. Yep I am stumping for GOA, NRA, NAGR and other second amendment organizations. Make sure your shooting buddies know and vote. The push against us is coming again.

https://www.inquirer.com/politics/pennsylvania/pennsylvania-legislature-elections-2020-20200716.html

https://floridapolitics.com/archive...urposing-to-support-gun-law-reform-candidates

Just two items but you would have to be dumb not to see a coordinated push for more anti gun legislation coming. No surprise as one of the tenants of enacting and keeping socialism is to make sure only the government has guns. The difference this election IMHO is how open the commies are about what they want and how much they make up the Democratic Party and Biden's platform.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

There is a special place in hell for Mike Bloomberg and the sooner he gets there the better.


----------



## Lisa93 (Jun 30, 2020)

Camel923 said:


> Time to pony up and be active. Open those wallets and donate. Yep I am stumping for GOA, NRA, NAGR and other second amendment organizations. Make sure your shooting buddies know and vote. The push against us is coming again.
> 
> https://www.inquirer.com/politics/pennsylvania/pennsylvania-legislature-elections-2020-20200716.html
> 
> ...


 Its easy to see...its more important than ever to support pro 2A organizations. I support the NRA/ILA, with more than just my annual dues. But since the gun grabbers havnt had much luck at the Federal level lately..they have changed things up..and started going after 2A rights at the State level..and having some success there. So..you also need to find a strong organization to support at your State level..thats where you are under attack. But vet them as best you can. I have supported the Buckeye Firearms Association for years. They endorsed Mike Dewine (our current Governor) Then last summer he flipped and stabbed all of us law abiding gun owners in the back, introducing legislation that included a red flag law, etc, etc. Lucky we have a strong Republican hold on the State Senate..so its not likely to pass.. If the BFA was tricked..i get that, we all were. But since then they have refused to pull their endorsement . I dont know if i will continue to support them..? And i know we all like to support the smaller organizations..but the big players have the resources to loby, and litigate, and buy politicians..and lets face it...most of them are for sale.. They should all be made to wear a uniform like the NASCAR drivers have..so it would be easy to see who their sponsors are...lol.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Long time NRA member.
And will continue to be.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Gun owners have known since Slick Willie Clinton

Need to overcome the MSM blackout of what BS has been happening across the USA. The people who just watch NBC, CBS, ABC, CNN...........those indoctrinated with BS for years now: 

BLM "peaceful protests" are in fact 90% pre-planed riots/mayhem.

Who is funding/propagating this: DNC, Soros, Socialists/Communists, BLM, Antifa.

That the MSM are vile lying puppets of globalism.

Attacks on Christians, churches, religion , by "tolerant unbiased" left winged bigots. 

What their goals are for re-education of our youth.

The destruction of families with a Father (male) and Mother (female).


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Have been supporting the NRA for quite a few years. Don't know if my state has an organization that supports the second amendment but will check.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Making donations is great, but actually being an active participant in fighting for gun rights is more impactful in my opinion. My state rep and state senator know me very well via emails, public townhalls in which I have spoken and phone calls. Most of the MN House and Senate have heard from me, not to mention the Governor, Country Sheriff and City Council. Establish communication with them and keep letting them know what you think. Do not be afraid to educate them with facts and research. I do believe that it is effective.
Even if you live in a very friendly 2nd amendment state, your leaders at all levels need to be reminded why the 2nd is so very important.
In my opinion, just giving money is not nearly enough if the 2nd amendment is important to you. Also taking any opportunities to educate fellow citizens to the facts and getting them involved in shooting/gun ownership is very important as well.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Making donations is great, but actually being an active participant in fighting for gun rights is more impactful in my opinion. My state rep and state senator know me very well via emails, public townhalls in which I have spoken and phone calls. Most of the MN House and Senate have heard from me, not to mention the Governor, Country Sheriff and City Council. Establish communication with them and keep letting them know what you think. Do not be afraid to educate them with facts and research. I do believe that it is effective.
> Even if you live in a very friendly 2nd amendment state, your leaders at all levels need to be reminded why the 2nd is so very important.
> In my opinion, just giving money is not nearly enough if the 2nd amendment is important to you. Also taking any opportunities to educate fellow citizens to the facts and getting them involved in shooting/gun ownership is very important as well.


Absolutely. Call, write, fax, email your state and federal representatives and senators. Let them know what you want and you are watching for you and your friends to cast their votes. The main job of any politican is to get re elected.


----------

